# Deidara Naruto's Mom? Yondaime Naruto's Dad?



## atom (Apr 7, 2006)

I was just thinking this after realizing her hair color was yellow and eye color was blue. anyone agree?


----------



## Envy (Apr 7, 2006)

........ What the fuck..? Do we even know if Deidara is a GIRL? Jesus Christ, what kind of thread is this. This is even more messed up than the Naruto being a mutated Yondaime bunshin.


----------



## Raptor (Apr 7, 2006)

First:  Deidara is a Manga character so it doesn't goes here.

Second: Deidara is a guy.


----------



## atom (Apr 7, 2006)

lol, i always thought he was a girl? or she was a guy? anyway thanks for clearing that up


----------



## Darko (Apr 7, 2006)

are there even any official coloured manga pages (not fan coloured ones) that show *his* real hair and eye colour?


----------



## Rinali (Apr 7, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



malepreggers anyone?


----------



## Raptor (Apr 7, 2006)

Darko said:
			
		

> are there even any official coloured manga pages (not fan coloured ones) that show *his* real hair and eye colour?



Yeah the popularity poll, and the oficial merchandise show him having blue eyes and blonde hair.


----------



## Hokage Mac Dre (Apr 7, 2006)

yea, i use to think he was a she too... too bad ;p


----------



## Raptor (Apr 7, 2006)

Well Kishimoto said there was a female Akatsuki...  Rin anyone??


----------



## Jonas (Apr 7, 2006)

LOL! REPS FOR BEING THE FUNNIEST THREAD EVER


----------



## Danny (Apr 7, 2006)

this thread angers Danny >


----------



## Dei-Dei- (Apr 7, 2006)

:/ i do not like the idea of this thread too... even if dei was a girl, he wudn't give birth to an idiot like naruto


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Apr 7, 2006)

Yondy stole Danny's seme!!?


----------



## Danny (Apr 7, 2006)

the yondaime must pay >


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 7, 2006)

Wow........

At least put a female in there.


----------



## Mori` (Apr 7, 2006)

yondy > danny

and deidei is a girl ^^


----------



## batanga (Apr 7, 2006)

Raptor said:
			
		

> Well Kishimoto said there was a female Akatsuki...  Rin anyone??


Graaa, "well designed akatsuki, and a kunoichi of considerable strength"!!!!

I?m tired of repeating this ;D



On topic - no, just no.


----------



## Danny (Apr 7, 2006)

mori get on irc so i may smite thee XD


----------



## Dei-Dei- (Apr 7, 2006)

I wonder how someone would get this kinda idea in the first place...


----------



## IzumoX (Apr 7, 2006)

Wow...Ino, Tsunade and Temari have blonde hair too, does that mean they are related to naruto too!?


----------



## Danny (Apr 7, 2006)

Naruto = A white supremecy show.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 7, 2006)

My brother says that Deidara looked like Ino, lol
Who knows Deidara is related to naruto?
But we can't judge people by their hair and eye colour like that.


----------



## Mori` (Apr 7, 2006)

> mori get on irc so i may smite thee XD



to much effort, last time i said deidei was a chick you kickbanned me anyway 



> My brother says that Deidara looked like Ino, lol



check danny's sig, its clear deidei is ino's older sister and naruto's mother


----------



## Danny (Apr 7, 2006)

blast! I foiled myself!


----------



## Mori` (Apr 7, 2006)

indeed you did, /me hits on deidei


----------



## Danny (Apr 7, 2006)

you dastard!! 

I challenge you to fisti cups!


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 7, 2006)

Lolz, i guess that is true! XD
The part 2 Ino really has the same hairstyle with Deidara! lol


----------



## Danny (Apr 7, 2006)

but Deidara was alive first..so Ino is a TRENDWHORE!


----------



## Tobi (Apr 7, 2006)

Wrong.

Yondaime is Naruto's father. Deidara is not Naruto's mother.

His mother is unknown.

I remember I used to draw Yondaime is still in love with Deidara ((woman)) XD

Deidara is mine not yours, danny.


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 7, 2006)

Evil_Itachi said:
			
		

> I was just thinking this after realizing her hair color was yellow and eye color was blue. anyone agree?



Dude Deidara is around Itachis ages so she/he would haveto have given birth to naruto while he/she was 8 ....-_-; and beside Deidara is a guy.....damn pedos


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 7, 2006)

No, Yondaime is not Naruto's father he is just related to naruto.


----------



## Tobi (Apr 7, 2006)

No, I believe Naruto is Yondaime's son.


----------



## marchingtyrants (Apr 7, 2006)

dude...deidara's a guy


----------



## F.Beckenbauer (Apr 7, 2006)

-_-fucked up thread 
yondaime is narutos father
 Deidara is well a guy....and em if he would be a she don't u think that the age difference would play a role let's see

naruto is 15 when he meats  Deidara 
 Deidara is abouth 25 or 20
so yondaime had sex with a 10 or 5 year old um sick...

and who said  Deidara's got blue eyes and blond hair?he wasn't in the anime yet

dude try beeing smarth for one sec ok pls or follow this tips
1)Start reading the manga all ower again
2)read evrything abouth  Deidara 
3)stop beeing a retard
4)find professional help(no mother is not a professional)...(neither is your naighbour)


----------



## Danny (Apr 7, 2006)

marchingtyrants said:
			
		

> dude...deidara's a guy



nothing wrong with alittle yaoi <3


----------



## kubik (Apr 7, 2006)

> 3)stop beeing a retard
> 4)find professional help(no mother is not a professional)...(neither is your naighbour)



Buahahahahahaha
sorry couldnt help myself :lol


I predict that half of posts will be:
- Dude Dei is a GUY!!!
and second half will be:
- Yondaime is/isnt Narutos father!!!

forums logic


----------



## F.Beckenbauer (Apr 7, 2006)

kubik said:
			
		

> Buahahahahahaha
> sorry couldnt help myself :lol
> 
> 
> ...



exactlly 2nd time i agree miracle......

and tnx


----------



## Hidara (Apr 7, 2006)

Danny said:
			
		

> nothing wrong with alittle yaoi <3


Amen  (except for that part about Deidei being 5.   )

I'd like Yondy to be Naruto's father, but I see no way for Deidara to be his mother...mpreg not happening.  Besides, there are some much cooler theories as to Naruto's birth.


----------



## F.Beckenbauer (Apr 7, 2006)

yeah but simple ones are better right?
pls god don't let this become like the yondaime's name uzumaki arashi thread


----------



## Danny (Apr 7, 2006)

how about Naruto was a cabage patch kid


----------



## F.Beckenbauer (Apr 7, 2006)

STOP oh no it's happening make it stop make it stop


----------



## Hidara (Apr 7, 2006)

Why would simple be better?  :/  It's more fun to debate over really wierd theories.

Danny -


----------



## F.Beckenbauer (Apr 7, 2006)

yeah ok here's one
naruto=yondaime

yondaime sealed kyubi inside him and kyubi beeing imorat and all made yondaime to reincarnate

but my 1# theorie is father-son
this is becoming like a thread i remember


----------



## pearl_master (Apr 7, 2006)

how the hell do you come that conclusion does that mean the ino is his sister then??? god why do peopl think of these things??


----------



## F.Beckenbauer (Apr 7, 2006)

yeah and the most idiotic is that Deidara is a HE 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Boys have a penis girls have a vagina mate xD maybe it's time u should have the "talk" with your mum


----------



## kubik (Apr 7, 2006)

hehehe
told ya so


----------



## pearl_master (Apr 7, 2006)

lol yeh that also plays in to account lol or maybe that mean deidara is naruto's dad


----------



## Danny (Apr 7, 2006)

my mum told me women and evil and vaginas will kill me ;-;

maybe thats why I like Deidara who is a man.. who knows!!


What if the stalk delivered naruto to the battle field? WAIT!
THE STALK BIJUU!


----------



## pearl_master (Apr 7, 2006)

lmao yeh sounds like a likey conclusion.


----------



## F.Beckenbauer (Apr 7, 2006)

Danny said:
			
		

> my mum told me women and evil and vaginas will kill me ;-;
> 
> maybe thats why I like Deidara who is a man.. who knows!!
> 
> ...



the ultimative theorie

heil danny

and your post sounds a little

*Spoiler*: __ 



Gay


----------



## Danny (Apr 7, 2006)

homophobic eh? 


Gays make the world go round.

wait! Deidara uses birds.a stalk is a bird..so Deidara is the stalk bijuu that delievered naruto! SO DEIDARA IS NARUTOS DAD


----------



## pearl_master (Apr 7, 2006)

lol well these conclusions are just poping up ever were, has anybody taken in to account that naruto's parents were maybe killed by kyuubi?


----------



## F.Beckenbauer (Apr 7, 2006)

em yondaime is narutos father....


----------



## kapsi (Apr 7, 2006)

Deidara is a girllllll


----------



## Shogun (Apr 7, 2006)

Dear Lord, the crap really does pile around these parts, two men=a kid without any outside help...only in the Narutoverse...


----------



## F.Beckenbauer (Apr 7, 2006)

Ah dude no HE is not read the manga again....mate


----------



## Danny (Apr 7, 2006)

KAPSI IS DEAD!


----------



## F.Beckenbauer (Apr 7, 2006)

YEEES oh thank god evryone sing heil hitler er...i mean heleluia


----------



## pearl_master (Apr 7, 2006)

yodaime is naruto's father i thought again was just a thoery?? well ill shut up now then.


----------



## F.Beckenbauer (Apr 7, 2006)

i agree
*throws a cookie to pearl_master*

good boy er....girl....thing


----------



## pearl_master (Apr 7, 2006)

yeh thats best lol im off now any way


----------



## F.Beckenbauer (Apr 7, 2006)

bye dude...bitch....thing vaeva


----------



## Inactive daomoua2 (Apr 7, 2006)

Jonas said:
			
		

> LOL! REPS FOR BEING THE FUNNIEST THREAD EVER



Just as he said ! Yondaime/female Deidara= new OTP!


----------



## Crowe (Apr 7, 2006)

Enough. Stop being douchebags, answer his question / topic and then shut up. 

Trashing this, guess why.


----------

